# Have you ever choked on...



## Ar-Feiniel (Feb 18, 2006)

your own tears? I mean when it's so painful that you don't want a way to make it feel better. That happened to me just a couple of days ago, and than once again I'm in the middle of Armaggedon. I guess I'll just take the safe way out and let it be, but if anyone else has a stopry I'd like to here it.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 19, 2006)

What do you mean? Literally choked on our tears, or found ourself in a moment which we hate but don't want to get out of?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 20, 2006)

Or so upset and crying that you're "choked up" and having trouble breathing?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah. A few times, that's happened to me.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Feb 23, 2006)

At the time I meant both ways. I didn't want to cry in front of anyone so I tried to hold it in and I nearly choked(at least til I went outside and bawled like a baby ). And then just when I thought everything was fine this same person upset me so badly again that I didn't want to try to fix things(at the moment)-I just wanted it all over. Normally I'm a pretty cheerful person, and when I do get that upset I write it down on paper-but I was at me mum's and didn't want to get her involved in my personal problems so I decided to share it with strangers instead. Luckily I went to bed before I got too carried away...


----------

